# Bass Processors - what can they do?



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I know they can amp (EQ) up the bass, compress it, even make bass where there was none....but what else? Can they control the level of bass such that a song with lots and another with little don't force you to tend the bass amp level all the time? I could use something like that, get so sick of different sources changing all the time....but didn't think it was possible. For SQ I would not want all the sound twisting stuff/effects, but some level control would be great. I've never used one in my car, so I don't know if this is a stoopid question or not lol.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you talking about something like the Audio Control Epicenter. I've had one of those and really liked it.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Isn't the Epicenter basically an octave effect? Couldn't **** with that, me.

I've heard that the Phoenix Gold BassCube is a neat little device.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Knobby Digital said:


> Isn't the Epicenter basically an octave effect? Couldn't **** with that, me.
> 
> I've heard that the Phoenix Gold BassCube is a neat little device.


I think all of the other processors, like the Bass Cube, are basically Epicenter copies for the most part. The Epicenter sounds incredible, and very believable on songs with very little low bass that must have been mixed out of the recording. It's not only defeatable, but adjustable for the amount of effect as well. A lot of people that had them didn't understand how to use them properly, but when you do, it's a useful piece. They have no purpose on bass heavy recordings, but sound awesome with say The Doors as an example.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I had the Epicenter for probably 4 years or so. Fantastic to restore a little bottom into songs that were recorded with more subdued bass or to bring up the bass just enough when jamming (think "Man in the Box").

Sold it a little while ago, mostly for 2 reasons:
1. Simplicity's sake. No extra RCAs, eliminated the tiny wires and 1A fuse holder. 
2. The bass seemed...looser...a little more boomy.

I miss the little knob under my headunit, for sure. I'll live :laugh: Plus it was in a very visible spot since it was in a convenient place. So a minor point #3 was reduced theft temptation.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes epicenter is one. I can crank the sub amp level and EQ up/down, just get tired of it. I wish I had something that would cut the radio stations with tons of boost, and boost the recordings with no bass. I might end up with a remote on a sub amp just for the ease, get sick of messing with the HU all the time.

Right some old stuff I have to max my bass level, the difference can range over 10dB on the HU....since nothing but amps have bass knobs anymore.

What I don't like is most amps the bass level is actually the boost, and it hits at 30 or 40 and I don't really want that. A level control keeps the EQ roughly the same at least not just an EQ for 30 or 40Hz I already have one of those. I know I can get that RCA attenuator and put it on the sub out but not sure it would work that well or not.

Or are you saying an epicenter/etc CAN work for SQ use to control bass level and keep the music sounding right...or like it should lol.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, I never heard of anything that will do what you want. I've always had the same issue, constantly fiddling with the sub gain. With the variations between sources, and even between songs, I've never been able to just leave a system alone.

When I was running my 880PRS I always left it on sub, so as soon as I went into the menus, it was right there. I never could leave it alone.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I am not aware of any "averaging" EQ/bass boxes/add-ons...CarPC? :laugh:

Like most AC units, it is possible to mess with the modules. You could make one pretty low (say, 30Hz) then tune the rest of the system for "average" bass...the knob would just boost the low frequencies.

Theoretically, at least


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you looking for something that's _only_ a level control?

I'm using a JL CL-RLC right now instead of my bass amp's included level control knob, it's a level adjuster but rather than just attenuating the signal like a simple potentiometer it acts as a line driver as well. 

I've had it in for just a couple weeks but I'm happy with it so far- I was using a PAC LC-1 previously and I stopped trusting it.

JL Audio CL-RLC (clrlc) - Line Drivers - Sonic Electronix


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

^i used the jl remote/line driver with a pdx5 since they don't have a gain control. it is a nice lil piece.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Whatever works. Yeah I leave the 880 on sub level too lol.

One of the best was the alpine g190 EQ I had for a while, aside from being so big it had the sub level and a parametric. Between the level, parametric level, parametric frequency, I could hone it in in a few seconds for most things.

Maybe a good remote level control would work. I did buy another alpine missing knobs, was going to tear into it and see if I could make the controls remote or just the sub ones and run it on the sub out or split out midbass if I ever put them in. Then I could chain two of them for a PEQ on subs and MB....but like two of them could fit in the dash area I'd rather have something more simple....like an old bass control knob decks had.

What used to be the bomb was the linear power PA2, it is like the audiocontrol four.1. I wish I could loop one through the 880, or similar.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Well shart, here is what I need:


> The BX10 will make any low quality amplifier to sound as good as a high quality one. Don't think that the BX10 will not improve the sound of a high quality amp. it will actually make it sound twice better.


SOUNDSTREAM BX-10 DIGITAL BASS PROCESSOR EPICENTER BX10 - eBay (item 280397475284 end time Jul-11-10 11:58:27 PDT)

Wow what is this tarded ebay rover thing on here? Oh he is testing it I see.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Still thinking on this....I could get the level control above, an epicenter of some kind, I also have this alpine with a parametric for <200Hz and sub level I could use. I was going to use that to split the sub line if I ever added midbass then set the HU higher to ~200Hz or something and use this xover on sub.

Making bass for older recordings would be nice, do you think the epicenter does more than parametric and boosting? I should start shopping for something if I need something, I have to have a level of some kind in front. The issue with an amp level is many are actually boost, and I swap amps and don't have the remote for most of them anyway so amp independent would be better.

I was looking at the SS BX4eq and it looks nearly like the alpine parametric, that also has higher frequency EQ knobs I don't need. 

This one Soundstream BX-20Z (bx20z) - Bass Expanders & Reconstruction Processors - Sonic Electronix has a level control it says of some kind ("controls bursts"), but no parametric. They really don't do a good job of telling you what the * each model does. I'll check the SS site later and some others. I certainly need a few things like no or very low subsonic like 15Hz, able to change level fast at dash, preferably maybe change frequency.....but that gets me back to a parametric that I know can control it the way I want it. A parametric and level control would be 4 knobs, a thin one would be ideal. The alpine has that but the higher EQ knobs I don't need that makes it twice the size. One could even put pull knobs for the levels can get to 3 knobs. It depends on what the 're-creator' of bass in the epicenters really does.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

negativegain said:


> ^i used the jl remote/line driver with a pdx5 since they don't have a gain control. it is a nice lil piece.


huh? no gain control? did someone steal yours?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

sqshoestring, time to switch to a carPC? 

Low-frequency audio band enhancer plugin - LF Max Punch - Voxengo


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> sqshoestring, time to switch to a carPC?
> 
> Low-frequency audio band enhancer plugin - LF Max Punch - Voxengo


"Add distortion"? I can see where compression could control the level and help. I dunno, but do know its driving me nuts and there must be a better answer than I found so far. Too bad I don't listen to the same music all the time and not have this problem so much. I'd love to do a car PC but not in the cards yet have to do another house PC first....too many other projects in the summer to fiddle with PCs. At least I got my amp rack operable and can use the trunk again.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, I've played with that plugin quite a bit. Sometimes "distortion" can be a good thing. I mean, all these blue box things with the subharmonics, etc are technically adding distortion too. The guy also makes an EQ that adds distortion. I forget how it works, exactly, but it's pretty cool.


----------

